# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Eagle 5.10 Επιλογή σωστού Smd και προβλημα σχεδιασμού!

## xmaze

Έχω κάποιοες απορίες για το Eagle  και θα τις ποσταρω μαζί για μην ανοίγω άλλο ποστ.

1. Eχω αγοράσει κάτι SMD απο Ebay, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Και θέλω να ρωτήσω πώς μπορώ να ξέρω ποια είναι η σωστή επιλογή του Eagle ώστε οι διαστάσεις να είναι αντίστοιχες με το πραγματικό εξάρτημα;

2. Εχω κάνει ενα τυχαίο κύκλωμα για εξάσκηση αλλά οταν θέλω να κάνω τους διαδρόμους για την τυπωση του κυκλώματος σε πλακέτα το αποτέλεσμα είναι ανολοκλήρωτο καθώς κάποιοες διαδρομές δέν ολοκληρόνονται. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να το διορθώσω;
smd.jpg

----------


## navar

το γράφουνε στο προιόν που αγόρασες !
0805
και αυτό είναι και το μέγεθος που θα ψάξεις να βρείς στο eagle !

----------


## xmaze

Δηλαδή το 0805 είναι κωδικός αντιστοιχίας;

----------


## navar

> Δηλαδή το 0805 είναι κωδικός αντιστοιχίας;



 είναι μέγεθος !!!

----------


## mariosm

> 2. Εχω κάνει ενα τυχαίο κύκλωμα για εξάσκηση αλλά οταν θέλω να κάνω τους διαδρόμους για την τυπωση του κυκλώματος σε πλακέτα το αποτέλεσμα είναι ανολοκλήρωτο καθώς κάποιοες διαδρομές δέν ολοκληρόνονται. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να το διορθώσω;



Απο το σχηματικο κανεις πλακετα ή οι γραμμες που φαινονται τις εχεις κανει με το signal;

----------


## xmaze

> Απο το σχηματικο κανεις πλακετα ή οι γραμμες που φαινονται τις εχεις κανει με το signal;



Aπο το schematic φτιαχνω το σχεδιο και με τα το εμφανίζει αυτόματα στο board. Και μετά κάνω autoroute

----------


## mariosm

Νικο "ανεβασε" φωτογραφια του σχηματικου για να σου πω ακριβως για το προβλημα

----------


## xmaze

Εδώ έχω το αρχείο. http://rapidshare.com/files/448088461/dokimi.sch

----------


## mariosm

Στον πινακα Autorouter Setup αλλαξε το routing grid. Αν εχεις ρυθμισεις σε mils βαλε 5 αντι για 50 που εχεις τωρα. Αν εχεις mm βαλε 0,127 αντι 1,27.
Ολα θα ειναι ΟΚ μετα απο αυτο.

----------

xmaze (15-02-11)

----------


## xmaze

Ωραίος Μάριε, τί ακριβός είναι αυτό μπορείς να μου πεις;

----------


## tasosmos

Αφου το λεει η ονομασια, ειναι η "αναλυση" που εχει ο autorouter, η ελαχιστη αποσταση που αφηνει δλδ μεταξυ διαδρομων.

----------


## mariosm

Οταν σχεδιαζεις στο Eagle Θα δεις οτι ολες οι γραμμες και ολα τα υλικα "πατανε" πανω στο grid. Οταν εχεις ρυθμισει 1,27mm grid αυτο "χοντρικα" σημαινει οτι ολες οι γραμμες σου δεν μπορουν να πλησιασουν μεταξυ τους περισσοτερο απο 1,27mm. 
Στο δικο σου σχεδιο π.χ. οι αποστασεις των ποδιων του smd μεταξυ τους ειναι μικροτερο απο 1,27mm και το κυριοτερο δεν συμπιπτουν πουθενα με το grid. Οποτε και χειροκινητα να προσπαθησεις να κανεις γραμμες θα δεις οτι ειναι αδυνατο να ξεκινησεις γραμμη πανω απο καποιο ποδι του smd. Αυτο ακριβως "βλεπει" και το Autoroute και θεωρει αδυνατη τη σχεδιαση των γραμμων.

----------


## xmaze

Παιδία μήπως μπορεί να μου πεί κανείς απο το Autoroute πως αλλάζω το πάχος του διαδρόμου;

----------


## mariosm

Το παχος στην αρχικη ρυθμιση ειναι 10mils. 
Απο το μενου Edit επιλεγεις Design rules (τριτη σειρα απο κατω). Στον πινακα που θα εμφανιστει πηγαινε στον Sizes και βαλε οτι θελεις στο παραθυρο Minimum Widht.

----------


## xmaze

Μαριε, έχω και ένα πρόβλημα με την εκτυπωση ακολουθώ τον οδηγό απο το φορουμ με το photoshop και νομίζω οτι τυπόνονται μικρότερα απο το κανονικο! έχεις καμια ιδέα τι παίζει;  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mariosm

Νικο αν θελεις να κανεις τα πραγματα ποιο απλα και σωστα κανε αυτο:

Αφου εχεις ετοιμη την πλακετα πατησε πανω στο κουμπι CAM. 
Στο παραθυρο που σου ανοιγει επελεξε File - Open - Job και επελεξε layout2.cam. Στη μεση του παραθυρου που γραφει Output Device επελεξε PS. Εφοσον εχεις την πλακετα ανοιχτη πατησε το κουμπι Process job. Αν η πλακετα σου ειναι μιας οψης τοτε πατησε πανω στην καρτελα Solder side και μετα Process Section. 
Αμεσως θα εχεις ενα αρχειο με ονομα "solder.ps" που το ανοιγεις με οποιοδηποτε σχεδιαστικο π.χ. Corel και ειναι ακριβως αυτο που θελεις,και δεν ασχολεισαι πλεον με διαστασεις,χρωματα, Layers κλπ αφου ολα τα κανει το Eagle αυτοματα.

Προσοχη στο παραθυρο του CAM processor αν ειναι τσεκαρισμενο το Fill pads ξετσεκαρισε το.

Αν τωρα θελεις και bottom silk screen, top silk screen, top stop, bottom stop να μου πεις να σου στειλω δικο μου αρχειο cam που τα κανει ολα.

----------


## xmaze

Mario για καποιον λόγο δεν μου φτιαχνει την εικόνα οπως λες! ακολουθησα της οδηγιες σου κατα γράμμα αλλα τιποτα!

----------


## mariosm

Νικο εκανα λαθος. Το layout2.cam βγαζει gerber. Παρε το αρχειο που στελνω και βαλτο μεσα στο φακελο cam και επελεξε αυτο αντι για layout2.cam

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

[QUOTE=xmaze;416364]Μαριε, έχω και ένα πρόβλημα με την εκτυπωση ακολουθώ τον οδηγό απο το φορουμ με το photoshop και νομίζω οτι τυπόνονται μικρότερα απο το κανονικο! έχεις καμια ιδέα τι παίζει; Ευχαριστώ[/QUOTE
Πες μας ποια εκδοση εχεις ειναι demo η pro?

----------


## xmaze

[QUOTE=ΘΥΜΙΟΣ;417463]



> Μαριε, έχω και ένα πρόβλημα με την εκτυπωση ακολουθώ τον οδηγό απο το φορουμ με το photoshop και νομίζω οτι τυπόνονται μικρότερα απο το κανονικο! έχεις καμια ιδέα τι παίζει; Ευχαριστώ[/QUOTE
> Πες μας ποια εκδοση εχεις ειναι demo η pro?



Την έκδοση την αναφέρω στον τίτλο και επίσης έχω το προφεσιοναλ. Ο Μαριος με έχει καλυψει και είναι όλα κομπλέ τώρα!

----------


## xmaze

Μάριε έχω ενα προβλημα με τον σχεδιασμο,
 όταν σχεδιάζει τους διαδρόμους το προγραμμα και πρεπει να περασει αναμεσα απο Pads αντι να περάσει απο το μέσο τους περνάει συριζα, με αποτελεσμα να εχει πολυ μικρο κενό και να είναι δύσκολη η διημιουργία του κυκλωματος.

----------


## xmaze

Εχω αυτο το σχεδιο http://rapidshare.com/files/450314913/sirina555.sch  και θελω να το κάνω στην μορφη για τυπωμα, αλλά το κυκλωμα που παραγεται είναι δυσχροιστο, πολυ κακοσχεδιασμένο.

Ξέρει κανείς τί μπορώ να κάνω ωστε το αποτέλεσμα να είναι πιο λειτουργικό?
zczx.png

----------


## moutoulos

> Eχω αγοράσει κάτι SMD απο Ebay, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Και θέλω να ρωτήσω πώς μπορώ να ξέρω ποια είναι η σωστή επιλογή του Eagle ώστε οι διαστάσεις να είναι αντίστοιχες με το πραγματικό εξάρτημα;



Νικο αν και πήρες απαντήσεις σχετικά με το μέγεθος των εξαρτημάτων SMD, τεχνολογίας SMT,
παρόλα αυτά σου επισυνάπτω και ένα πινακάκι, που πιστεύω θα βοηθούσε ...

Τα δικά σου είναι η δεύτερη επιλογή

----------

xmaze (01-03-11)

----------


## ks78

> Εχω αυτο το σχεδιο http://rapidshare.com/files/450314913/sirina555.sch  και θελω να το κάνω στην μορφη για τυπωμα, αλλά το κυκλωμα που παραγεται είναι δυσχροιστο, πολυ κακοσχεδιασμένο.
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τί μπορώ να κάνω ωστε το αποτέλεσμα να είναι πιο λειτουργικό?
> zczx.png



Απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις 2 unrouted tracks (C3 - JP1, IC1 - C1) στο top layer. Προσωπικά, θα τα έβαζα στο bottom layer και θα μετακινούσα τον C3 δίπλα από το JP2 και την R1 ανάμεσα από τα C3 - IC2. Επίσης, μπορεί να βελτιωθεί κάπως με περιστροφή των R1, C3, μετά τη μετακίνησή τους. Τα unrouted μπορείς να τα βολέψεις φτιάχνοντας pads στο bottom layer που συνδέονται με wires στο top layer.

----------


## lastid

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω ότι δεν μετακίνησες καθόλου τα εξαρτήματα. Το Eagle σου τα έριξε χύμα στο board όχι για να τα κάνεις auto route "ως έχουν" αλλά για να τα διατάξεις κατάλληλα πρώτα και μετά να κάνεις route ή autoroute.
Ο χρυσός κανόνας για να πετύχει ένα route ή autoroute είναι να μετακινήσουμε σωστά τα εξαρτήματα, προκειμένου να :
1.  Μπορέσουν να ενωθούν τελικά όλα τα unrouted
2.  Μειωθεί το μήκος των αγωγών κατά το routing
3.  Μπουν οι connectors, τα ποτενσιόμετρα κλπ σε θέσεις που να βολεύουν την χρήση τους
4.  Μειωθεί το μέγεθος της πλακέτας
Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι πως, εκτός αν πρέπει να σχεδιάσεις μητρική για υπολογιστή, καλύτερα να αποφεύγεις το autoroute. Η πλακέτα γίνεται πάντα πιο όμορφη, μαθαίνεις μία επιπλέον δεξιότητα και απομακρύνεις και το Alzheimer..

----------


## xmaze

> Εγώ πάλι βλέπω ότι δεν μετακίνησες καθόλου τα εξαρτήματα. Το Eagle σου τα έριξε χύμα στο board όχι για να τα κάνεις auto route "ως έχουν" αλλά για να τα διατάξεις κατάλληλα πρώτα και μετά να κάνεις route ή autoroute.




Την πρωτη φορά τα τοποθετησα εγω αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν χειροτερο απο αυτο της φωτογραφίας, οπότε το ξανα έκανα και αφησα τα εξαρτηματα όπως τα βγαζει το προγραμμα μήπως και τα διατασει με καποιο ορθοτερο τρόπο!

----------


## ks78

> Την πρωτη φορά τα τοποθετησα εγω αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν χειροτερο απο αυτο της φωτογραφίας, οπότε το ξανα έκανα και αφησα τα εξαρτηματα όπως τα βγαζει το προγραμμα μήπως και τα διατασει με καποιο ορθοτερο τρόπο!



Όχι, είναι σαφέστατα καλύτερο να τα βάλεις εσύ όπως βολεύει. Δεν είναι απλό, είναι σπαζοκεφαλιά, καλά λέει ο lastid για το Alzheimer. Απλά, αν μετακινείς τα components, καλό είναι να πατάς και ένα ratsnest για να ξεκαθαρίζει η κατάσταση. Παίρνει χρόνο το manual routing, αλλά μπορείς να πάρεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

EDIT: Αν το board ήταν double sided, τότε το auto routing θα έδινε πιο εύκολα καλά αποτελέσματα, αλλά με single sided board τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν.

----------


## lastid

Τελικά δεν άντεξα, με νίκησε το μικρόβιο....
To routing μου πήρε κάπου μισή ώρα ώρα και το αποτέλεσμα είναι πιο εμφανίσιμο από του autorouting.
Μέγεθος πλακέτας περίπου 26 x 39 mm.

Μερικά χρήσιμα πρόσθετα:
- Προστέθηκε κείμενο, προκειμένου να μην μπαίνει ανάποδα η διαφάνεια στην εμφάνιση και προκειμένου να βοηθήσει στην αρχειοθέτηση και στην αναγνώριση.
-Τα ολοκληρωμένα και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί έχουν σημαδάκια για να εντοπίζουμε εύκολα το pin 1 και το αρνητικό pin αντίστοιχα.
- O connector της τροφοδοσίας έχει ενδείξεις για το + και το -.
- Τα ονόματα και οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων (π.χ. R1 8.2k) αναδιατάχθηκαν, προκειμένου να είναι ξεκάθαρα και να τυπωθούν σε ξεχωριστή σελίδα που θα βοηθά στη συναρμολόγηση / έλεγχο / παραγωγή.

----------


## xmaze

Ευχαριστώ...
Τόσο πολύ άρρωστος είσαι? :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## lastid

Άσε, έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, δεν γίνεται τίποτα...
Απλά ήθελα να σου πώ να μην το βάζεις κάτω. 
Όποτε αρχίζω μία πλακέτα, συνήθως δοκιμάζω διάφορες θέσεις και autoroute. 
Βλέπω τη δυσκολία της και μου περνάει απ' το μυαλό η σκέψη: "Κααααλά, αυτή εδώ δεν γίνεται με τίποτα σε μονής όψης και χωρίς γεφυρώματα". Κατόπιν αγνοώ τη σκέψη αυτή και επιλέγω τη διάταξη που φαίνεται καλύτερη.
Ξεκινώ από τα "δύσκολα" εξαρτήματα (πολλά ποδαράκια, κέντρο πλακέτας" και προσέχω να μην αφήσω πίσω μου αδιέξοδα.
Εαν φτάσω σε αδιέξοδο, το παίρνω απόφαση και ξαναρχίζω απ' την αρχή, αξιοποιώντας τις πληροφορίες που αποκόμισα μέχρι εδώ.
Στην πορεία μπορεί να αποφασίσω για "συντομεύσεις". Π.χ. σε έναν μικροελεγκτή, το swap μεταξύ pins μπορεί να εξαφανίζει ένα αδιέξοδο και να χρειάζεται μόνο μία μικρή αλλαγή στο software.
Συνήθως η πλακέτα τελειώνει χωρίς γεφυρώματα και δίνει μία προσωπική ικανοποίηση.

----------


## alfadex

Καλησπέρα, χρειάζομαι μια βοήεθια ή μαλλον τρύκ που δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να βρω. Θέλω να μια φτιαξω μια πλακέτα διπλής όψης στο Eagle ,αλλα δε θέλω να βγει καμια ενωση της επάνω με της κάτω πλευράς με <<συρματακια>>!! Θέλω να πω με κάπιο τρόπο να πω  στο πρόγραμμα όταν χρειάζεται να ενωθεί η πανω με τη κάτω πλευρά, να το κάνει μέσω των pins των εξαρτημάτων και εγω να κολάω τα εξαρτήματα και στη πανω πλευρά και στη κατω. Γίνεται?

----------


## SeAfasia

μπαρδον...;;;





> Καλησπέρα, χρειάζομαι μια βοήεθια ή μαλλον τρύκ που δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να βρω. Θέλω να μια φτιαξω μια πλακέτα διπλής όψης στο Eagle ,αλλα δε θέλω να βγει καμια ενωση της επάνω με της κάτω πλευράς με <<συρματακια>>!! Θέλω να πω με κάπιο τρόπο να πω  στο πρόγραμμα όταν χρειάζεται να ενωθεί η πανω με τη κάτω πλευρά, να το κάνει μέσω των pins των εξαρτημάτων και εγω να κολάω τα εξαρτήματα και στη πανω πλευρά και στη κατω. Γίνεται?

----------


## alfadex

de θέλω να κολαω συρματακια για να ενωσω τη πανω με τη κατω πλευρά. Θελω όταν χριεαστει να ενωθει η πανω με τη κάτω πλευρά ,να γίνει μεσω των ακρων των εξαρτηματων.

----------


## SeAfasia

δε γίνεται αλλιώς ,εκτος αν στειλεις το pcb σε εργοστάσιο οποτε οι vias θα ειναι ηλεκτρικά ενωμενες στο  top και στο bottom layers



> de θέλω να κολαω συρματακια για να ενωσω τη πανω με τη κατω πλευρά. Θελω όταν χριεαστει να ενωθει η πανω με τη κάτω πλευρά ,να γίνει μεσω των ακρων των εξαρτηματων.

----------


## alfadex

δε μπορεί  κάπως γίνεται,στο autoroute τo optimeze τo follow-me κάτι κάνουν δεν έιναι τυχαία

----------


## SeAfasia

follow me router αυτόματα βάζει vias στο top/bottom layer  και επιδιώκει την καλύτερη διαδρομή  επιπέδου σε σχέση  των δυο layers,  για το optimize δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι κάνει, θα το δω και θα σου πω.Κοιτα στο drc  έχει όλες τις επιλογές αλλα οχι αυτο που θες....τι σε πειράζει αν έχεις τζαμπερ οι πλακέτα:



> δε μπορεί  κάπως γίνεται,στο autoroute τo optimeze τo follow-me κάτι κάνουν δεν έιναι τυχαία

----------


## alfadex

ε δε θελω να φαινονται γεφυρώσεις θελω να φαίνεται πιο επαγγελματική. και στο κατω κατω της γραφής για ποιο λογο να κάνει γεφυρώσεις στο άσχετο ,ενω μπορεί να τα περάσει στην αλλη πλευρά μιας και περνανε τα ποδαρακια των εξαρτημάτων, πιστεύω λιγότεροι χαλκοδιαδρομοι ,ετσι πιστεύω, τωρα στη πραξη ίσως εμφανιστουν κάποια αρνητικά τα οποια μου φιαγεύγουν :Huh:

----------


## SeAfasia

κάτσε μισό..

1ον τι εννοείς οταν λες οτι δε θες να φαίνονται οι γεφυρώσιες;

2ον τι πιο επαγγελματικό όταν το pcb σχεδιαστεί σε κάποιο απο τα altium,cadence,eagle,kicad κτλπ..και έχει παραχθεί σε εργοστάσιο που πληρεί τα drc;

3ον τι εννοείς οταν λες ποιός ο λογος να κάνεις γεφυρώσεις στο άσχετο;Δλδ σε ενα motherboard οι vias είναι άσχετες;

4ον τα ποδαράκια των εξαρτημάτων που είναι thruhole απο που θα κολληθούν δλδ και με τι θα κολληθουν,με μύξα;
Οι χαλκοδιαδρομοι(traces) κατά την γνώμη πρεπει να εκλείψουν;

5ον ποια αρνητικά εννοείς;

Ερωτηση κρίσεως:τι θες να σχεδιάσεις τελικά;





> ε δε θελω να φαινονται γεφυρώσεις θελω να φαίνεται πιο επαγγελματική. και στο κατω κατω της γραφής για ποιο λογο να κάνει γεφυρώσεις στο άσχετο ,ενω μπορεί να τα περάσει στην αλλη πλευρά μιας και περνανε τα ποδαρακια των εξαρτημάτων, πιστεύω λιγότεροι χαλκοδιαδρομοι ,ετσι πιστεύω, τωρα στη πραξη ίσως εμφανιστουν κάποια αρνητικά τα οποια μου φιαγεύγουν

----------


## kotsos___

Νομίζω εννοεί αντί για vias ξεχωριστά, η μετάβαση στα layers να γίνεται στο πόδι κάποιας αντίστασης πχ..

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει έτοιμη λειτουργία στο autoroute, αλλά μπορείς να το κάνεις με το χέρι.

----------


## alfadex

φίλε Κώστα απο το Αργος απλα θέλω να αποφύγω τις γεφυρώσεις απο τη μια πλευρά της πλακετα στην άλλη και ως εκ τούτου ,να γίνονται μεσω των ακρων των εξαρτημάτων τα οποία κολληθούν και απο τη μια πλευρά της πλακέτας και απο την άλλη. Η πλακετα που φτιάχνω είναι ασήμαντη απλά αναρωτήθηκα αν γίνεται αυτό απο το πρόγραμμα και οχι χειροκίνητα

----------


## SeAfasia

Κωστή,η ηλεκτρικές ενώσεις στα layers δε είναι εύκολη δουλειά,ας υποθέσουμε οτι γίνεται στο πόδι κάποιου transistor τα γύρω υλικά πως πως θα ενωθούν δλδ;Το autoroute αν θυμαμαι καλά ενώνει layers με vias και υποτίθεται κάνει την καλύτερη δουλειά απο το χειροκίνητο routing,όπως επίσης και το autoroute.
Κοιτάξτε εδώ ένα παράδεγμα:







> Νομίζω εννοεί αντί για vias ξεχωριστά, η μετάβαση στα layers να γίνεται στο πόδι κάποιας αντίστασης πχ..
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει έτοιμη λειτουργία στο autoroute, αλλά μπορείς να το κάνεις με το χέρι.

----------


## kotsos___

Προσωπικά δεν εκτιμώ πολύ το autoroute.. Νομίζω με το χέρι βγαίνουν καλύτερα..
Γενικά δεν θεωρώ οτι ξέρω καλά eagle, οπότε ίσως να βάζω λάθος παραμέτρους στο autoroute..

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ γίνεται αν φτίαξεις την πλακέτα να είναι μιάς όψης.....τι υλικά θα βάλεις,smd ή thruhole;




> φίλε Κώστα απο το Αργος απλα θέλω να αποφύγω τις γεφυρώσεις απο τη μια πλευρά της πλακετα στην άλλη και ως εκ τούτου ,να γίνονται μεσω των ακρων των εξαρτημάτων τα οποία κολληθούν και απο τη μια πλευρά της πλακέτας και απο την άλλη. Η πλακετα που φτιάχνω είναι ασήμαντη απλά αναρωτήθηκα αν γίνεται αυτό απο το πρόγραμμα και οχι χειροκίνητα

----------


## SeAfasia

σωστά,στο manual routing παίζεις και την grid γιατί τα υλικά έχουν διαφορετικό origin μεταξύ τους...



> Προσωπικά δεν εκτιμώ πολύ το autoroute.. Νομίζω με το χέρι βγαίνουν καλύτερα..
> Γενικά δεν θεωρώ οτι ξέρω καλά eagle, οπότε ίσως να βάζω λάθος παραμέτρους στο autoroute..

----------

